# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  نشامى الدرك

## تحية عسكريه

حنا الدرك 


تسلم يا أردن غالي ترابك غالي  
بزنود رجالك راياتك بالعالي . . . 
حنا فدوا لك وصقورك ع جبالك . . .  
وخيول بتصهل تسهر لك ليالي . . . 
نحلف يا أردن بدمانا لنصونك . . .  
بالعزة نزرع ع صخورك زيتونة . . .  
حنا ع بوابك ما فينا اللي يخونك . . .  
رح نكتب إسمك فوق الشمس يلالي . . .  
أرض الكرامة حنا اللي نحميها . . .  
من أيّا غادر والّي بيطمع فيها . . .  
بالدم بنضوي عتمة لياليها . . . 
بالمجد نغني غالي الأردن غالي . . .  
تسلم يا أردن غالي ترابك غالي . . .  
بزنود رجالك راياتك بالعالي . . . 
حنا فدوا لك وصقورك ع جبالك . . .  
وخيول بتصهل تسهر لك ليالي . . . 
تسلم يا أردن غالي ترابك غالي . . .  
بزنود رجالك راياتك بالعالي 
الاردن اولا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كلام جميل جدا 

مشكور يا تحيه عسكريه على الاطراء الجميل لنشامى الدرك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_كلام جميل جدا 

مشكور يا تحيه عسكريه على الاطراء الجميل لنشامى الدرك
_


 عراسي يا كبير بتعرف وهيك مش معطيهم حقهم ولو الف الكون كامل  ما بلاقي نشامى مثلهم 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طبعا انتا اول نشمي منهم 

وانتا نشمي من نشامى الوطن الغالي اللي مهما قدمناله ما رح نقدر نوفيه حقه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_طبعا انتا اول نشمي منهم 

وانتا نشمي من نشامى الوطن الغالي اللي مهما قدمناله ما رح نقدر نوفيه حقه
_


 خجلتني يا راجل واجبنا يا نشمي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الدرك.. جناح ميداني مستقل بمهام مختلفة عن سائر الجهاز الأمني
السّجل - خاص: دشّن الملك عبد الله الثاني مشروع قوّة «الدرك»، كجناح ميداني مستقل عال الجاهزية بمهام مختلفة من بينها احتواء أي خلل في الأمن الداخلي أو مسيرات غير مرخصة قد تخرج عن النظام العام أو شغب ملاعب. كذلك تناط بالجهاز المنشود التعاطي مع «المجرمين الخطرين». 
بموجب الهيكلية الجديدة، يفترض إبعاد أفراد الشرطة عن الاحتكاك الميداني مع المواطنين في مختلف مناطق المملكة والحفاظ على علاقة مودة بين الطرفين، بحسب مصدر مطل على هذا الملف فضل عدم الإفصاح عن هويته. 
فكرة تشكيل الدرك على منوال الهيكلية الفرنسية Gendarmerie نبعت على أعلى المستويات قبل عدة أشهر. 
حين زار الملك- القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة- مديرية الأمن العام شدّد على “ضرورة العمل على توفير أقصى درجات الأمان للمواطنين، وإشاعة الطمأنينة بينهم، وفق نهج إنساني يأخذ بالاعتبار تحقيق العدالة والمساواة”. 
واستمع جلالته من مدير الأمن العام اللواء مازن تركي القاضي إلى إيجاز عن “استراتيجية الأمن العام في تنفيذ التوجيهات الملكية السامية لا سيما تشكيل المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك التي ستساند الأجهزة الأمنية في أداء واجباتها. 
وصدرت إرادة ملكية سامية بترفيع العميد توفيق الحلالمة الى رتبة لواء وتعيينه قائداً لقوات الدرك التي ستتبع لوزارة الداخلية. ووصف الخبر الرسمي الدرك، بأنه “أول إدارة تحمل هذا الاسم، وتضم قوات الأمن الخاصة والشرطة الخاصة والأمن الدبلوماسي والفرسان والجناح الجوي” وذلك بهدف “تعزيز الشعور بالراحة لأفراد المجتمع والمحافظة على الأمن والنظام والتعاون مع الحالات الطارئة والاستثنائية”. 
تفيد مصادر مطلة على هذا الملف بأن “الدرك” جهّز موقعاً في شفا بدران- شمالي شرق عمان مقراً له. وثمة خطط لبناء مقرّات فرعية في محافظات المملكة بينما يتواصل تجهيز هذه القوّة على مدى الأشهر المقبلة. 
هذه القوة، التي ستجهز بأسلحة هجومية متطورة وزي شرطي مموه، ترتبط مباشرة بوزير الداخلية.
.. نشأ في العهد المملوكي واستخدمه العثمانيون على الطريقة الفرنسية
يعود تشكيل “قوّات الدرك” إلى العهد المملوكي في مصر ولاحقا بلاد الشام في القرن الثالث عشر حين كانت الدولة المملوكية توكل لبعض القبائل مهمة حماية قوافل الحجيج إلى مكّة المكرمة، بحسب عدنان البخيّت أستاذ التاريخ في الجامعة الأردنية ورئيس جامعة آل البيت سابقا. 
وكان يقال كلّفت عشائر “لدرك الطريق، أي لحمايتها من السطو”. 
ذلك الترتيب “الموضعي الموسمي تحول لاحقا إلى مؤسسي في الدولة العثمانية خلال القرن التاسع عشر حين أخذت بنظام التنظيمات المأخوذ عن أوروبا”. 
مع أن تسمية “الدرك” اقترن بذلك العهد، إلا أن تلك الإمبراطورية العثمانية أدخلت هذا الجهاز في النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر “تحت ضغط الدول الأوروبية ضمن ما كان يعرف بCode Napoleon ، وهي حزمة إصلاحات فرضتها أوروبا على العثمانيين”، حسبما يضيف البخيّت. في إطار تلك التغييرات اعتمدت الدولة العثمانية “نظام الدرك الفرنسي أو الجندرمة (Gendarmerie )”.وتزامن ذلك مع تغيير تسمية الجيش الانكشاري أو الجيش المقاتل إلى “النظام الجديد”. 
واقترنت تلك التسمية بأفراد الأمن المنتشرين في الريف. 
الدرك في الأردن والدول العربية 
انتقلت هذه الأجهزة مع إرهاصات استقلال العرب إلى دول المشرق وشمال إفريقيا. في الجزائر أطلق عليه “الدرك الوطني”، وهي التسمية التي نحتت منها فتح- كبرى الفصائل الفلسطينية- كنيتها حين انطلقت عام 1965 “حركة التحرير الوطني الفلسطيني”. 
في المملكة، دخل الدرك على يد الانتداب البريطاني في عشرينيات القرن الماضي، مع إرهاصات ولادة إمارة شرق الأردن. كانت تلك التسمية مرادفة آنذاك لكلمة “شرطة”. وحين أعيد بناء هياكل الأمن الداخلي في ستينيات القرن الماضي “صرف النظر عن تعريف الدرك وظل التركيز على جهاز الأمن الداخلي”. 
يعرف البخّيت قوة الدرك بأنها “أقرب ما يكون للمؤسسات المدنية لحماية الممتلكات العامة والخاصة، كما أنها مرتبطة بتنفيذ بلاغات المحاكم للمجرمين والمطلوبين”. 
العين السابق و”شيخ المؤرخين” الأردنيين عبد الكريم غرايبة ، يستذكر اعتماد الدرك في الأردن حتى تشكيل المحافظات في منتصف القرن الماضي. وكان القائد الأمني في كل قضاء “قائدا للدرك” حتى منتصف الثلاثينيات. 
أول رئيس هيئة أركان أردني راضي عنّاب في آذار/مارس 1956 كان قائد درك قضاء إربد قبل ذاك بعقدين. عبد الله الريحاني ارتبط اسمه بقيادة درك مادبا، حين كانت “الشرطة والجيش والدرك” تحت مظلّة واحدة حتى منتصف القرن الماضي. 
نطاق مناورة الدرك كان ينحصر في الأرياف بينما تنتشر الشرطة في قصبات المدن، يستذكر غرايبة استاذ التاريخ في الجامعة الأردنية وجامعة دمشق سابقا. 
كان الدرك يستخدم عالميا في المهمات الصعبة وارتبط محليا بحملات التجنيد القسرية للجيش العثماني وجباية الضرائب. 
حين ثار الجيش الفرنسي على رئيسه شارل ديغول في الجزائر أواخر الخمسينيات، استعان ديغول بالدرك لقمع الانقلاب. 
في سورية، التي خاضعة للانتداب الفرنسي، كان الدرك مخصصا للريف والشرطة للمدن حتى عام 1958، حين انصهرت الأجهزة تحت مظلة “الأمن الداخلي”. 
بخلاف الانطباع الشائع، الدرك كلمة عربية. بحسب المعجم الوسيط: تدارك الخطأ بالصواب والذنب بالتوبة. ويقال فرس دركت طريدة: يدركها. رجال الدرك: الشرطيون لإدراكهم الفار والمجرم.

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور اخي تحية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسمة أمل  
_إطراء جميل ...بس ياريت ما تسكت قيادة الدرك عن تصرف أحد أفرادها يوم الجمعة مع موظفين قناة الجزيرة..
لانه ما صدقنا على الله وترجع العلاقات بين الاردن وقطر ..
_


 يا ستي هذا التصرف يعتبر تصرف شخصي بكون محسوب عالشخص نفسه  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

شكر عمرورك  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشكور معاذ عالموجز عن الدرك نشالله يكون عند حسن ظن جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني أطل الله عمره .

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_مشكور اخي تحية_


 اهلين يا ابو حميد لا شكر عواجب  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو شباب وينكم وين همتكم  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

معلومات قيمة جداً عن نشامى الدرك 
مشكور ع الإفادة تحية عسكرية 
ويسلمو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المستحيل المنتظر  
_معلومات قيمة جداً عن نشامى الدرك 

مشكور ع الإفادة تحية عسكرية 
ويسلمو_ 


 الحمد الله على السلامة ياست وين هل الغيبة والله الك وحشة
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
__

----------

